# 1032 D Drive broken



## Sailcnc (Jan 28, 2020)

My 1032 D would not go forward or reverse . I spoke with the dealer and they recommended changing the drive wheel as that is what usually wears out . After changing the drive wheel I still had the same issue. I found that the lever that engages the drive plate had a broken weld. I removed the part and had it welded and the machine is as good as new.


----------



## Sailcnc (Jan 28, 2020)

Here are some photos of the broken part


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice looking repair.
Sid


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I have the Ariens version of that machine..... Same part broke the weld.....in the same spot. Makes sense, since they are the same machines!!!! I had the same results. Good work finding that one!!


GLuck, Jay


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SBF from Gettysburg!


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

I had the metal (was aluminum on my 97 JD 1032D) break one of three ears off. Thing still moved but that holds the shaft straight. Found a used ariens one that was solid steel on ebay for something like $50 and it came with the shaft and round plate the friction disc contacts.


I wish it was just the arm like yours that broke as that would have been much easier. Though mine is much stronger now.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

welcome to snow blowers Sailcnc hang around and enjoy


----------

